# My boy!



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2007)

lets try this again. lol
heres some pics of my boy Dek! hes now 39'' and eats two rats everyother day or so. 8) 
hime eating his first rat :twisted: :





him lounging in my yard:





enjoy!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2007)

He looks good.  

Is he hibernating?


----------



## dorton (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice looking guy! Keep the pics coming, I'd like to see a full body shot.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

Isn't 2 rats a day too much rodent? How old is he? He's probably still growing.

I used to feed our adults rodents twice a week until they slowed down (partial hibernation), now it's only once per week. They get fruits and veggies every other day with tilapia & possibly another protein spread out during the week. They don't always get up to eat.

I managed to over feed our new male Blue (3 years old, about 36"), feeding him 2 adult mice every other day and all the fruits & veggies he could stuff into himself every day. He cleaned to bowl every time and after 7 days started throwing up. I knew I over fed him and he was impacted. A one hour each way to the herp vet and alot of money later we got him cleared.

I'm not saying you're over feeding him, he'll tell you that. I assume he's getting more than rodents and he can't possibly be starting to hibernate if he's eating that much. I wonder how he can be handling all that fur every day. He must be one regular little guy!!

YES!! Some body pics would be nice!


----------



## BrokenBrushes (Nov 24, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Isn't 2 rats a day too much rodent? How old is he? He's probably still growing.
> 
> I used to feed our adults rodents twice a week until they slowed down (partial hibernation), now it's only once per week. They get fruits and veggies every other day with tilapia & possibly another protein spread out during the week. They don't always get up to eat.
> 
> ...



i know what you mean. hes 39''. i am cutting back on radents. but for somereason hes starting to attack his glass when i walk in because he wants food. when i feed him, he dosnt do that. yes he gets a variety of fruits and loves ground turkey. hes not hibernating though. hes wide awake and lets me know it when hes hungry. lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

hoosier said:


> i know what you mean. hes 39''. i am cutting back on radents. but for somereason hes starting to attack his glass when i walk in because he wants food. when i feed him, he dosnt do that. yes he gets a variety of fruits and loves ground turkey. hes not hibernating though. hes wide awake and lets me know it when hes hungry. lol


What size tank/enclosure is he in? Maybe he needs more room.

How old is he? Our little guy went through an aggressive phase between 6 and 8 months. He did alot of nose rubbing on the glass and would attack and bite me whenever I put my hand in there. Then he calmed down tremendously! He doesn't attack me and even lets me pick him up without a struggle. He WILL dart away and the first opportunity. We started letting free roam around the house a couple of weeks ago. He runs for the nearest cover and stays there. I'd guess he's about 28".

Our big Red is a rescue. He was living in a dog crate. Understandably he was very aggressive. He would charge my feet when I walked by and changing his food and water was a scene out of the Crocodile Hunter. After 3 weeks I finished his enclosure and he quickly tamed down to the point that he's our mellowest Tegu!


----------



## hoosier (Nov 25, 2007)

hes in a 6x3. he wont attack me. only the rodents and fruits. lol when i put my hand in his cage hes fine and lets me pick him up no problem. hes really mellow. it just when he sees me out side of his cage he thinks i have food for him. :roll: 
he loves to be around people. he will free roam a while and then come back to me and fall asleep by me or on me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish ours were as nice as yours!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 25, 2007)

like i sed before mmmmmmm rats!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, there are no worries about being over fed. hes back to runnin around his cage thinkin i have food for him. lol its weird how much he changes when he comes out of his cage. he turns into a big ol' teddy bear


----------

